# Yet another Q about Drinkwell



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

I purchased the Drinkwell

I have a question to other Drinkwell owners:
*Which direction should the filter be facing forward, the White side or the Black side???*

I can't figure it out-- and I don't think it was very clear in the directions...

That filter sure is "messy"...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It doesn't really make much difference. I would probably put the the black side forward (outflow side), simply because it would be easier to see anything caught in the filter on the inflow side (white) which needs cleaning.

They don't tell you in the directions, either, that you need to thoroughly rinse the filter before use to wash away the charcoal dust, otherwise it gets in the water and makes the bowl dirty.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

I have washed-- and washed and washed-and still I get the little black stuff end up in the bottom of the bowl- almost thinking it would be better to leave the filter out of the drinkwell----

I heard the charcoal isn't dangerous to the cats-- but I know I wouldn't want bits of charcoal in my water!!!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

With my FreshFlow filters, I soak them for 15 mintes, then hold them under running water for another 5 mintes. And they're worse than the DrinkWell filters. The DrinkWell filters are actually fairly decent filters. I stopped using the filters in my FreshFlows simply because they're not very good filters and are hardly worth it. I do fill the fountains with filtered water, so the added benefit of a in-fountain filter is marginal.


----------



## nocturne123 (Apr 16, 2005)

I put the black side facing us (same as timskitties). This way I get to see how dirty the filter has become. I don't have that many problems with the charcoal, though. I clean the whole unit every time when the water is low (with the reservoir empty), and there is often no charcoal the second round.

I only fill my fountain with filtered water, too. I get the one-time-filtered water while their water is being filtered at all time.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, I have a VERY EXPENSIVE water filtration system my husband and I put into our whole house. In theory, by the time the cat's water has been put into the Drinkwell, it will have been through 10 filtration systems!!!!!

And today have noticed less "black" in the bowl--- but it still there....... Maybe my filter problem is an isolated event---- I did get it shipped-- maybe it just got smooshed up, and too many charcoal bits in there.........
:roll:


----------



## cmaijer (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey, JackieT- we have the Drinkwell fountain and always have some of the black charcoal come out when I first change the filter even though I rinse it beforehand. Every night when I get home I stir up the water hoping that it will goes back into the filter and be trapped. I wouldn't leave out the filter. My Ming loves it so much we had to get one for our lake place. She refused to drink water out of a dish.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I've never had a problem with the filter, but I put it with the white side facing me. Then I just clean the whole unit twice a week and change the filter once a month. I figured it worked the same way fish filters do, with the black part chemically filtering and the white part mechanicly filtering by catching the debris. If the black part is second the white part cannot catch the black dust.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The white side of the filter isn't fine enough to catch the charcoal dust. It really doesn't make any difference as far as filtering the water which way you put it. The water goes through the charcoal either way. And larger debris will be caught in the filter also either way. Just put it in whichever way you want!! :lol:


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

You guys are WONDERFUL

thank you for the advice

this is what I love about cat forum-- the helpful suggestion, advice, and relating of similar experiences
:heart


----------

